# Lost registration question



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

Briefly, my hubby "accidentally" thru out my Does' registration papers. Which were not even in my name yet. THe previous owner had signed it and I was going to send it in but never got that far yet. So, question #1, how would I go about getting a replacement registration?? Is the previous owner going to have to send for it? Or write something saying I bought her??
Question #2- this is where it gets tricky! I still have the Doe, but I sold her daughter to my Aunt so her kids could show her in the state fair. They MUST be registered in order for her kids to show her. But how can I register the daughter if I don't have registration papers for the Doe?? I looked the Doe up on the ADGA website and I found her pedigree/registration online. I have the Breeders' memo & Buck Info from the breeding. I don't know how this all works as I only have 1 Doe. I told my aunt I would take care of registering the baby for her. How can I do this without a registration paper for the Doe and whatnot?? Or doesn't that matter? Can I still register the Daughter even though the Doe isn't in my name "technically" ?? 
Please help!! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

See if the previous owner will send for a duplicate reg certificate (it will cost you) and have him/her sign it over to you as before.

If the previous owner will not do that, I would contact ADGA and ask for assistance as to what your options are.

The doeling would be registered in the previous owners name, since that is the name the doe is currently registered in and would have been the name of record when she was bred.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You will need a signed bill of sale from the previous owner. You might be able to get away with just that alone, send into ADGA and put a note that says papers lost. Even better, have the previous owner sign a note saying so. 

For the doeling registration, are you the breeder of the doeling or did you buy the dam bred?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

In either case I think the key is to make sure the transfer is backdated - as long as it shows that you owned her at the time she kidded, the breeder's memo should be sufficient, but the doeling would go under the breeder's herdname if the doe was pregnant when you bought her.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you an ADGA member? Is the breeder?

I'm pretty sure the breeder can transfer the goat online if you're both members. Asking nicely, assuring him/her you'll pay all costs, and offering to pay for his/her time may get you a faster reply. Be sure to provide your ADGA member # to the breeder.

If the doe was purchased bred/pregnant, I "think" there's a way for the breeder to file a service memo online. 

It seems to me that ADGA is a bit slow to process registrations. Are you on a deadline for showing the kids?


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks all. 

I am not a member of the ADGA. When I bought her she was NOT bred. I brought her to a Breeder to have her bred last fall. The breeder is definitely a member of the ADGA. 

I don't know what the timeline is for them showing her. I believe all registrations needs to be transferred to child's name by May 1st of the showing year but I have to check on that. 

Problem is......I'm not even sure I can get a hold of the previous owner. we did everything thru Craigslist. ANd I never got her real email address or phone # even. I sort of remember where she lives, hopefully her address is back in my saved emails some where. I do know her Full name so I suppose I can always find out info online somewhere to contact her. 

The lady that I bought her too to get her Bred is actually the same lady who she came from originally. Not sure if that makes a difference or not but she has the same prefix as the breeder does.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

So if I'm reading this correctly - the lady you bought her from was not her breeder, but bought her from someone else who also owned the buck you bred to. So you need to find a way to reach the person you bought her from and have them sign a backdated transfer for the date that you bought her, and that plus the service memo will be sufficient to register the doeling. The breeder might be able to help you reach the seller but if the doe was transferred she can't do anything about the registration.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

See if you can find the seller's contact info. That's the best path.

If you can't, get in touch with the breeder. She probably has a sale contract or something with the other owner's info? Maybe ask the breeder to look in her account to see if the goat was ever transferred out of her name? 

If no luck there, contact ADGA with the tattoo info. Maybe they can help?

If still no luck - ask ADGA about registering as Native on Appearance.


----------

